# Silly Hilly's new Tut!



## Hilly (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Guys!

I did a tut today because I have nothing else to do! Ahhh!

*You will need:*

Pearl CCB
Stila Kitten Eye shadow
Teal Pigment
Knight Devin Eye Shadow
Eyeliner (i used Bobbi Brown shimmer khol eyeliner)
mascara (i used plushlash)
charcoal brown for brows
shroom to highlight
foundation (i used Select SPT 15 NW 20)
Concealer (select cover up nw 20)
New Vegas MSF
Medium Blot Powder
nymphette lip glass
some rosy pink lipstick (i used Mark "rain")

*Brushes:*
219, 239, 275, 266, 208, 187, 194​
_Ok...let's start!! I am so scared to even look in the mirror! What a fright!_







_Put your base on your lids...I used CCB in Pearl. I use my finger for this. _





_
Take some Stila "Kitten" or any other golden or shimmery shadow, and use your 239 brush. All over the lids. DO not go into the crease 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_






_Ohhhhh I got me some Teal!!_






_Now put teal on your 219 pencil brush and really pack it on there. With your brush, draw the color into 3/4 of your crease and fill 1/4 of your lid with the color. 
Scary Eye!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_






_Take your 219 again and put some teal on your lower lash line...about 1/2 of your lower lashes only. _






_This picture sucks ass, but now blend with your 275 brush. I used the windshield wiper motion, but only blended in one direction._





_
With your 219 brush (a clean one or another one), use knight devine in your outer V. 

Definitely look like a freaky wierdo in the process!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_






_Rock the Shroom scene and put some under your brow and to soften the teal_






_I loooveee my new Bobbi Brown Eyeliner shimmers...i got it here on Spectra and am in love!!!!! I love it so much I might marry it!!_






_Love me some Plush lash! I apply it vertically!_






_DAGNABBIT!!! I made a booboo!!!!!!!! Aww shiznit!_






_Again...a strange picture! For shits and giggles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_






_Clean yo self up with some q-tips! Pleas, PLEASE use a q tip to clean the inner corners of your eyes. People can have gorgeous makeup, but then they have black gunk in the corner and it is soooo gross!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_






_Fix up those for head mustaches!! (ur brows)_






_I put foundation on just my cheeks because I have rosy cheeks. Not hot at all. _






_Don't you hate it when your concealer lid is on too tight and you have to chew it to get it open!?! Ok maybe it's just me....







Let's use some blot powder...blot this greasy ish up!_







_Use that Skunk Brush and put your MSF on your upper cheek bones_






_And along your jaw line_






_Lipstick!_






_You can totally tell I took these pics myself. I have cut myself out of this...lol. So silly!
_





_Of course the final pics look like ass, but oh well..you get the ldea!

Thanks for looking! Please leave any feedback or CC. 












_


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think everything is pretty clear. It's a good tutorial.


----------



## Dani (Nov 22, 2007)

Hilly this tut's amazing!!! I love it, and I'm going to have to get Teal Pigment now.  And I love your hairband, it's so cute.  Again, LOVE THIS and all your tut's =)


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 22, 2007)

Fantastic tutorial! I'm so glad you did it!!


----------



## Jayne (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice tut' !! thanks ! 

But I have a question : what is "Bobbi Brown shimmer khol eyeliner" ? 
Are you talking about the gel eyeliner or is it a new pencil from BB? 
Thanks


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Nov 22, 2007)

ur so silly girl...good job!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jayne* 

 
_Nice tut' !! thanks ! 

But I have a question : what is "Bobbi Brown shimmer khol eyeliner" ? 
Are you talking about the gel eyeliner or is it a new pencil from BB? 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here it is! Its very cool. I use my liner brush and it works so well. And it comes off easily in the shower. I highly, highly recommend it!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 22, 2007)

Great tut Hilly Pie!!  You made me crack up!! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 22, 2007)

When I use plush mascara, I always accidentally hit it under my eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's why I use another brand.  I was glad to see how to apply it.  I still have it, so I will give it another shot.

I love the tutorial.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Nov 22, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## Shadow (Nov 22, 2007)

You really know what colors suit you!  You look stunning!


----------



## nunu (Nov 22, 2007)

you look gorgeous Hilly! lovely tutorial too


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 22, 2007)

I like this tutorial a lot.


----------



## Odette (Nov 23, 2007)

Great tut. You look great and you're very funny.


----------



## user79 (Nov 23, 2007)

Great tut, thanks for entering! Good luck.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 23, 2007)

That was a great tut! You have the most amazing, radiant, clear, beautiful skin and those colours looked perfect on you.


----------



## Jot (Nov 23, 2007)

fab look and love the pics and comments. Made me smile


----------



## Edie (Nov 23, 2007)

Haha.. you made me laugh all the way through ESPECIALLY with the concealer lid part!! I TOTALLY do that too! 

Im waiting on my Teal Piggie to arrive in the mail and as soon as it does Im so trying this look!

Thanks!


----------



## gracetre123 (Nov 23, 2007)

hehehe...funny tut!!!...love it...youre so beautiful Hilly...thanks...


----------



## Jayne (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Here it is! Its very cool. I use my liner brush and it works so well. And it comes off easily in the shower. I highly, highly recommend it!




_

 
thank you for the reply, I see what you're talking about now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , the eye khol palette that I've missed LoL


----------



## woopsydaissy (Nov 23, 2007)

YAY!!! SO cute! I've been waiting for another tut from you!


----------



## nikki (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the tut.   These colors look great on you!


----------



## tiramisu (Nov 23, 2007)

thanks for doing this tutorial... you look great.  I love Teal piggie too so I'll definitely be trying this one out!

I have that issue sometimes with mascara too and the look on your face in that pic is priceless LOL


----------



## frocher (Nov 23, 2007)

Great tut!  I love the eye kohl palette too.


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 23, 2007)

Cute tut... Nice fresh face!!!


----------



## Nicolah (Nov 23, 2007)

Looks good! Thanks for the tut!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 23, 2007)

Great tut!  Thanks for sharing.  You are so radiant!  I just love that your personality shows in your tuts.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## XShear (Nov 23, 2007)

Fab tut!


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 24, 2007)

This is gorgeous! Thanks for the tut!


----------



## mandragora (Nov 24, 2007)

What a fun and great tutorial. Thanks!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Nov 25, 2007)

Great tutorial! You are so pretty!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 29, 2007)

I love this tut! Im printing it on my work computer right now....ssshh... dont tell my boss!


----------



## meiming (Nov 29, 2007)

Hilly you are just too adorable! I think your makeup is gorgeous (and you are gorgeous) plus the bow is a nice touch


----------



## rotemoosh (Nov 30, 2007)

really prety TUT' thanx!


----------



## Tanoushka (Dec 2, 2007)

you're really pretty! great tut


----------



## Hilly (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow, i love it! So pretty and natural, even with the teal! Great job!!


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Dec 2, 2007)

love this look! you're so cute..you definitely entertained me!


----------



## fingie (Dec 11, 2007)

Great tut--thanks hun!


----------



## hrdruian (Dec 13, 2007)

HOT MOMMA!!! You rock hills!!


----------



## lethaldesign (Dec 13, 2007)

Great tutorial!!! Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I need to keep an eye out for that BB eye palette!


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 13, 2007)

i like your eyes, are they green, blue or grey? hmm..


----------



## breathless (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## amethystangel (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow, thats an awesome tut! I will definitely be trying this soon!


----------



## athena123 (Dec 21, 2007)

LOL, I love your tutorials and your skin is enviable!


----------



## red (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Great tut!  I love the eye kohl palette too._

 

I can knock myself on the head a million times for not getting it at the Company Store, arghhhhhhhhhhh ... I think it was going for $24.50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For Hilly: you're looking gooooooooooooooood ;-)


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 21, 2007)

you look pretty.


----------

